# basics



## webmagnets

Sabe alguien aquí si hay un foro bueno para un hispanohablante que quiere hablar Tagalog?


----------



## pinkpanter

Desconozco la existencia de tal foro y tampoco estoy segura de si debemos dar publicidad a otros foros desde nuestro querido wordreference  

En cualquier caso, en internet he encontrado estos enlaces que tal vez te sean de interés.

http://www.foreignword.com/dictionary/Tagalog/default.htm

http://www.bibingka.com/dahon/tagalog/tagalog.htm

http://www.omniglot.com/writing/tagalog.htm


----------



## lauranazario

Para que tenga más oportunidad de recibir respuestas, acabo de mover este hilo de conversación al foro de "Otros Idiomas".

I have moved this thread to the "Other Languages" forum hoping that it will have a greater chance of receiving replies.


----------



## Lancel0t

i do speak tagalog fluently because i am a Filipino.. you can ask me anything you like.


----------



## ling0127

webmagnets said:
			
		

> Sabe alguien aquí si hay un foro bueno para un hispanohablante que quiere hablar Tagalog?


 
hola!

soy Filipina, i can help you learn Tagalog.


----------



## csisfun

Where can I learn tagalog on the net?


----------



## Whodunit

I don't know where you can learn it, but here's very good translator.


----------



## Lancel0t

Guys, I would like to inform you that if you are referring to the Official language here in the Philippines it is called "Filipino" and "Tagalog" is only one of the dialects here.


----------



## paolorausch

Is there anyway you could post a few common phrases? I have been trying to find someone who speaks native filipino for quite a while now, it is very difficult because here very few people can speak the language, they just understand it! (Filipinos I mean).

 also, according to the Filipino Constitution the Filipino Language is based off of Tagalog, no? I may be very wrong, I apologise if I am but i was under the impression it was.

 I think the extend of my Filipino is Kumsta ka, ma booté (sp?), and mahal kita (sp?!). if somesone would post some of these, I think i would be grateful forever.


----------



## Lancel0t

paolorausch said:
			
		

> according to the Filipino Constitution the Filipino Language is based off of Tagalog, no? I may be very wrong, I apologise if I am but i was under the impression it was.


 Yes it was based on the tagalog dialect.




			
				paolorausch said:
			
		

> I think the extend of my Filipino is Kumsta ka, ma booté (sp?), and mahal kita (sp?!). if somesone would post some of these, I think i would be grateful forever.



Kamusta ka? = How are you?
ma booté   mabuti = good / fine
mahal kita = i love you
anong ginagawa mo? = what are you doing?
Miss na miss kita = i really miss you
mag-ingat ka palagi = take care always
paalam = goodbye

i don't know what phrases or sentences that would best suit your interest but you can send me those words/sentences or even post it here and I would be happy to translate it in our language.


----------



## ling0127

paolorausch said:
			
		

> Is there anyway you could post a few common phrases? I have been trying to find someone who speaks native filipino for quite a while now, it is very difficult because here very few people can speak the language, they just understand it! (Filipinos I mean).
> 
> I think the extend of my Filipino is Kumsta ka, ma booté (sp?), and mahal kita (sp?!). if somesone would post some of these, I think i would be grateful forever.


hi!

here are some phrases that you can use...

magandang umaga/tanghali/hapon/araw/gabi. = good morning/noon/afternoon/day/evening.
maganda = beautiful
ano ang pangalan mo? (ano'ng pangalan mo?) = what is your name? (what's your name?)
salamat. = thank you.
walang anuman. = you're welcome. 
ikaw = you (singular)
ako = me
siya = she, he
tayo = us
sila = they
saan ka pupunta? = where are you going?

i can actually list more tagalog phrases for you however, it would be better if you tell me what in particular you want to say...do you have Pilipino friends btw? it's really rare to find somebody interested to learn Filipino...

and i really appreciate that you find our language interesting too...


----------



## paolorausch

ling0127 said:
			
		

> hi!
> 
> i can actually list more tagalog phrases for you however, it would be better if you tell me what in particular you want to say...do you have Pilipino friends btw? it's really rare to find somebody interested to learn Filipino...
> 
> and i really appreciate that you find our language interesting too...


 Yes! there are a lot of Filipino Immigrants in the United States, I know three filipino families, however one speaks a regional dialect, and the daughters do not speak filipino, they just understand. I first became interested, because of the Spanish influence, and besides filipinas son guapas .

 What is the basic conjugation of a verb?, who do verbs look like? If i learn enough grammar maybe i can use a dictionary to learn! (what is please?) 

  Salamat!

 edit: i just tested the phrases on a filipina and they work, woot!


----------



## Lancel0t

Regarding the basic conjugation of a verb it is easy because the conjugation for the first, second and third person are the same.

verb play = laro
root word = laro

                     present -  past -  future
1st person     naglalaro - naglaro - maglalaro
2nd person    naglalaro - naglaro - maglalaro
3rd person     naglalaro  - naglaro - maglalaro

Present (1st person)
Ako ay naglalaro - I am playing

Past (2nd person)
Ikaw ay naglaro ng maganda kanina. - You played well a while ago.

Future (3rd person)
Sila ay maglalaro bukas. - They will play tomorrow.

About the word please, it depends on how you will you it.

Please cook some dinner for me. = Paki-lutuan mo naman ako ng hapanun.
Give it to me please. = Ibigay mo naman sa akin yan. Sige na
Forgive me please. = Patawarin mo na ako para mo nang awa

hope these will help = Sana makatulong ang mga ito.


----------



## cherrymae

it is so nice to know that there are people out there who wants to learn to speak in filipino, or tagalog i mean.

i am a filipino but tagalog is not my first dialect.  our dialect is chavacano. it's broken spanish actually... 

quiere yo contigo - i like you - gusto kita
bueno - good/fine - mabuti
tiene cuidaw pirmi - take care always - mag-ingat ka palagi
adios - goodbye - paalam
quetal - how are you - kumusta?


----------



## Lh0i

¿digo tagalog para por qué no decir el inglés de modo que no haya ningún fastidio en la contestación de su poste, dice usted español?


----------



## khent

I'm so excited to know that some people from different countries were eager to learn Filipino dialect.  But for those pips who didn't know, Philippines is one of the few countries that have more than 3 dialect spoken.  There are Visayan, Ilonggo, Kapampangan, Ilokano, Chavacano and other dialects that even for most Filipinos have a hard time speaking and sometimes doesn't even know that it existed. This differences enable us to easily immitate and speak other languages because we are used to talk several dialects at the same time. Dialects in the Philippines doesn't not only differ from words that was spoken but also the pace and the accent as well. For example, talking in a slow and soft Ilonggo to a fast and with an opposite intonation like Kapampangan.  But Tagalog serve as the national dialect because it is most understood and spoken by Filipinos.  

If you have any questions and reactions, feel free to post a reply.


----------



## khent

hey guys ....keep up the connection with our "tongue" differences  ...let's help understand one another, may you be in Timbuktu down to the Philippines  

Keep cool guys!


----------



## paolorausch

I think chavacano is exceptionally neat because I can speak pretty decent Spanish, and it is really is just like Spanish. I personality like to learn any language I can get my hands on, out of politeness. I will have some more questions for you all in a bit! 

You are all right about the dialects, they are very interesting, but i think without Filipino as a standard it would be very difficult to communicate well. Because the Dialects sound morel ike different languages than dialects!

Thank You all Again!


----------



## Lh0i

in ma opinion.. Some Filipinos that are immigrant in U.S understand Tagalog because the language is not practiced at home..but with ma relatives back there they can talk tagalog and fluent in english.. it is interesting coz some of 'em are used in spanish that is why Filipinos mostly can relate with the language of spanish...


----------



## paolorausch

Which do you think has had a bigger influence on Tagalog/Filipino? English or Spanish? The evidence of Spanish influence in Tagalog is very obvious. For example guapo/edad, do not even look like Tagalog words.


----------



## Lh0iwHi

for me in ma dialect spanish has a bigger influence some of our words were originaaly used by the spaniards


----------



## cherrymae

hablo umpoquito español.  aprendido español por que es necesito para mi trabajo.  aprendemos español pronto porque somos dialecto es chavacano en la ciudad de zamboanga.  

yes. chavacano is unique because we get to understand and easily catch up with the spanish language.  the philippines has a very rich culture, hehe, because years before the spaniards came and conquered our country until the americans came to 'help' us.  hmmmmm... history... 

well, i must be boring you by now so if you are interested in learning more about the philippines, and the filipino, and our different dialects, then, we are more than willing to share our rich heritage.

_muchas gracias!_ y tenga un buen dia


----------



## mi_cielo898

Hello! I am Filipino also. I'd like to correct the use of the term "dialect".

What have been referred to the prior posts are in fact languages. Bicol, Chavacano, Kapampangan are all languages.

Varieties of a specific language are called dialects. For example, here in Bicol we have Bicol-Naga, Bicol-Rinconada, Bicol-Daraga, etc. It is amazing how these dialects, all based on the Bicol language, can be so different. Here in Naga, we refer to "one" as "saro", but travel like 1 hour from here to Iriga City, they use the term "usad". 

I understand how many continue to use the term "dialect" because it was the term used before. However, it is better to use the modern way of addressing them because it is offensive for some to hear our languages to be just referred  to as "dialects".


----------



## honeylee11

hi,

   i'm a filipina too,i hope you guys don't mind me joining...


----------



## mi_cielo898

cherrymae said:
			
		

> it is so nice to know that there are people out there who wants to learn to speak in filipino, or tagalog i mean.
> 
> i am a filipino but tagalog is not my first dialect.  our dialect is chavacano. it's broken spanish actually...
> 
> quiere yo contigo - i like you - gusto kita
> bueno - good/fine - mabuti
> tiene cuidaw pirmi - take care always - mag-ingat ka palagi
> adios - goodbye - paalam
> quetal - how are you - kumusta?



Hello! Chavacano is really interesting. Maybe you should call it "evolved Spanish" after all Spanish in different countries are different. I'm so interested in your language. I hope you can post more examples!


----------



## mi_cielo898

paolorausch said:
			
		

> Which do you think has had a bigger influence on Tagalog/Filipino? English or Spanish? The evidence of Spanish influence in Tagalog is very obvious. For example guapo/edad, do not even look like Tagalog words.



Spanish has more influence on Filipino than any other language. Other languages here have also been largely influenced by Spanish as well. My language, Bicol, has more "Spanish" than Filipino has.

These are considered Bicol: 

poco mas o menos
ni
triste
approvechar
mercado publico
quisiera
cumpleaño
amiga
hasta
para


----------



## honeylee11

i know how to speak tagalog,kapampangan & bisaya.And i am really interested in learning spanish or chavacano


----------



## mi_cielo898

For the Pinoy foristas here, who watches TVE?


----------



## honeylee11

if you don't mind me asking,what is TVE?


----------



## mi_cielo898

honeylee11 said:
			
		

> i know how to speak tagalog,kapampangan & bisaya.And i am really interested in learning spanish or chavacano



Hi! I'd love to learn Spanish too! I had 6 units in Spanish during college but it was not enough. I can understand some Spanish after constantly watching TVE, listening to Spanish music, going to hispanic entertainment foros, etc. but speaking it is completely a different thing.


----------



## honeylee11

unfortunately i only know a few spanish words


----------



## mi_cielo898

honeylee11 said:
			
		

> if you don't mind me asking,what is TVE?



Television Española. It is a channel sponsored by the Spanish government to promote the Spanish culture and is transmitted in different continents.


----------



## mi_cielo898

honeylee11 said:
			
		

> unfortunately i only know a few spanish words



Do you have a Yahoo Instant messenger?


----------



## honeylee11

im not familiar with that channel,although we have cable on our tv,i have not come across that channel.is that available here in pampanga?


----------



## honeylee11

yes but i can't login to that right now


----------



## honeylee11

where are you located?


----------



## lorie03

Ei paolo...
bout your question, if we base it on philippine history its the spanish since they colonized the country longer than the americans, that's a fact. It is obvious since it reflects on the language that is being used today and the traditions that are mostly practiced came from the spaniards.


----------



## honeylee11

yes,i also have to agree on that


----------



## honeylee11

in fact a lot of those are still practiced today


----------



## mi_cielo898

In Naga City. We subscribe to Sky Cable. I don't know if you have it in Pampanga. I had a friend in Pampanga who had cable but no TVE. You must check with your cable operator. 

Don't get too excited. You might get bored with what they show. Watching Spanish tv is really helpful for me. If I hadn't watched TVE, I must have forgotten most of what I have learned in school. Before I used to watch the entertainment magazine show, the news and the telenovela. Sometimes, I watched movies. 

Telenovelas especially are very helpful because you will learn conversational Spanish. The dialogue is also less complicated than watching other formats. I read before that Ali Sotto used to watch telenovelas in Mexico to learn the language. I think she is married to a Mexican consul.  

It is crucial for one interested in learning Spanish to be constantly exposed to it. For me watching Span tv, reading in foros, etc are the only ways to learn because I asked most of the universities here and not one is offering a Spanish course above the basic 1 and 2. 

And of course, you must have a dictionary. 

Are you taking Spanish now?


----------



## NTFS

mi_cielo898 said:
			
		

> In Naga City. We subscribe to Sky Cable. I don't know if you have it in Pampanga. I had a friend in Pampanga who had cable but no TVE. You must check with your cable operator.
> 
> 
> Don't get too excited. You might get bored with what they show. Watching Spanish tv is really helpful for me. If I hadn't watched TVE, I must have forgotten most of what I have learned in school. Before I used to watch the entertainment magazine show, the news and the telenovela. Sometimes, I watched movies.
> 
> Telenovelas especially are very helpful because you will learn conversational Spanish. The dialogue is also less complicated than watching other formats. I read before that Ali Sotto used to watch telenovelas in Mexico to learn the language. I think she is married to a Mexican consul.
> 
> It is crucial for one interested in learning Spanish to be constantly exposed to it. For me watching Span tv, reading in foros, etc are the only ways to learn because I asked most of the universities here and not one is offering a Spanish course above the basic 1 and 2.
> 
> And of course, you must have a dictionary.
> 
> Are you taking Spanish now?


I do agree with you. TVEspañol is very helpful for those who want to learn the language. I always watch the cooking show. the chief if very funny... he enjoys what he's doing. 

i think they have a cable provider in pampanga called Prosat which provide TVE.


----------



## jezreel0711

hi! what if you don't have any lessons in spanish.aside from taking classes what are other options to learn spanish?


----------



## mailene

hi guys!

question... do universities/ schools still offer Spanish subjects/ courses at present? coz during my college years, Spanish is no longer included in our curriculum. 

mai


----------



## mi_cielo898

NTFS said:
			
		

> I do agree with you. TVEspañol is very helpful for those who want to learn the language. I always watch the cooking show. the chief if very funny... he enjoys what he's doing.
> 
> i think they have a cable provider in pampanga called Prosat which provide TVE.



Hi! Before I used to watch the cooking show 2. It's before Corazon, Corazon, right?


----------



## mi_cielo898

jezreel0711 said:
			
		

> hi! what if you don't have any lessons in spanish.aside from taking classes what are other options to learn spanish?



Some suggestions to help you learn some Spanish:

1. Listen to Spanish music. You can download some from Kazaa or you can listen to them using Yahoo! Launch. If you want, I can suggest some singers/groups for you. But listening is not enough, you must also try looking the lyrics up and of course checking the dictionary for the meaning of the words.

2. Watch TVE. TVE offers a variety of programs like news, a variety show, documentaries, talkshows, etc. As aforementioned, I think the easiest among all the formats to understand are the telenovelas because you can grasp the meaning using context clues. You can also learn conversational Spanish when you watch telenovelas. Another plus is that you'd be able to learn the differences in the pronunciation among the different Lat Am countries and also the differences on how they use the language itself. You'd be also able to learn more about hispanic culture.  I'm advocating this because I've learned so much from watching telenovelas in Spanish!

3.  Watch Dora the Explorer! Hehe! I'm also desperate in learning Spanish so I try to pick up every word I can.

4. I am interested in Lat Am entertainment so I try to join groups/forums which are of course in Spanish. Reading the messages and answering to questions have pushed me to learn more.

5. Read anything in Spanish and try to look up the meanings.

6. Try searching the net for sites which can help you.

I'm also trying to learn the language. The things I stated above helped me to learn more, but I am still learning. My difficulty is in writing and conversing. Understanding conversations is easier for me.


----------



## mi_cielo898

mailene said:
			
		

> hi guys!
> 
> question... do universities/ schools still offer Spanish subjects/ courses at present? coz during my college years, Spanish is no longer included in our curriculum.
> 
> mai



Hi mailene!

Yes, some universities are still offering Spanish. In my university, Political Science students are required to take 4 language courses. I took 2 Basic Spanish courses. It is sad because I believe that we should not limit ourselves in learning only English, aside from our own language.


----------



## paolorausch

I agree, Music is probably the best method of learning a foreign language. Look up the lyrics to the song and then listen, repeat and look up words you are not sure about.

You can never speak too many languages :-D

Here in the states we have two or three spanish language stations, but they are not spain sponsered. They are because of the huge population of Latino-Americanos en los EEUU. and i will honestly say, my favourite is still the talk shows. That and how could anyway not like the Telenovelas? Although it is so hard to understand their fast speech.

I feel so American in a Thread of Filipinos :-D. How widely understood is Spanish do you think? Could a traveler get by on Spanish alone? outside of the areas where the dialect is very close to Spanish.


----------



## mi_cielo898

paolorausch said:
			
		

> I agree, Music is probably the best method of learning a foreign language. Look up the lyrics to the song and then listen, repeat and look up words you are not sure about.
> 
> You can never speak too many languages :-D
> 
> Here in the states we have two or three spanish language stations, but they are not spain sponsered. They are because of the huge population of Latino-Americanos en los EEUU. and i will honestly say, my favourite is still the talk shows. That and how could anyway not like the Telenovelas? Although it is so hard to understand their fast speech.
> 
> I feel so American in a Thread of Filipinos :-D. How widely understood is Spanish do you think? Could a traveler get by on Spanish alone? outside of the areas where the dialect is very close to Spanish.



Through music, you'll also learn how Spanish is pronounced in different countries. Just listen carefully how our kababayan Enrique pronounces his words and you'll notice how different this is from Puerto Rican Ricky Martin. Hmmm...let me guess...Univision, Telemundo and other smaller stations like Telefutura, etc. I don't don't get to watch talk shows because the ones in TVE are pretty boring for me. They don't have Cristina in TVE, or other popular hispanic talk shows. 

At first, it was really a challenge for me to watch telenovelas especially those telenovelas with well-written dialogues and plots like Fernando Gaitan's Cuando seas mia (the remake of Cafe con aroma de Mujer). But for others, like Gata Salvaje, it's easier because their dialogues are very simple...No me toces...Hehe!  However, as I continued to be exposed to these telenovelas, I became used to hearing rapid Spanish! I don't think I would have gone this far without telenovelas because they're really easy to understand with all the context clues.

I also don't know. I think many people will say they don't understand it because what they think is Bicol is actually Spanish. About travelling, I don't know if they'd get by knowing only Spansih.


----------



## mi_cielo898

For people who want to have a taste of the Latin American culture here in the Philippines, here are the upcoming telenovelas you can watch soon:

Rubi-Mexico, ABS-CBN, dubbed
Mirada de Mujer-Mexico,ABS-CBN, dubbed
Te Voy a Enseñar a Querer-Colombia-USA, TVE- original version

Currently beling shown in TVE in its original version is Prisionera at 11:30 p.m. Vivan los Niños (Good Morning Teacher) and Gata Salvaje are being aired in GMA and ABS-CBN, respectively. Both dubbed.


----------



## janossyd

panget ka= you're ugly
mabaho ang amoy mo=You're smell's not good
lumayas ka= go away!

I just thought this might interest you...


----------



## MaisAure

*Hi there!*
*I'm Mais, a kabayan. i just registered to ask you something. i'm really very excited about this, i emailed abs-cbn last year and ask them to please air mirada de mujer. i'm a huge fan of the telenovela that i watched the el regresso online every night because of angelica aragon, the protagonist. anyway, i waited for the commercial in abs where they introduced the new show to watch for and it only says mirada in the title. is it really mirada de mujer? did they just changed the title just like cuando seas mia to paloma? i hope  it's really mirada de mujer so that i would record it. because the tapes of mirada de mujer I in the yahoogroups are now passed on to the members who wants a copy, and if this is true, i guess i won't be needing the copies there anymore. i hope you could answer soon. i'm really excited. Thanks and God bless you always!*

*Besos, *
*Mais*


----------



## MaisAure

Hey guys, for those who want to learn instant translations in spanish to english or english to spanish, go to altavista
 click on the icon, "translate" then you can write any word you would like to know in spanish. i, alone learned a lot from that website. i also communicate with the mexicans in the mexican yahoogroups, angelicaaragonlamejor by translating the message in altavista. and for them to read my english messages, they go to the website too. the website is about angelica aragon, el protagonista en mirada de mujer, the telenovela to watch for in abscbn. the local channel here in the philippines.


----------



## mi_cielo898

MaisAure said:
			
		

> *Hi there!*
> *I'm Mais, a kabayan. i just registered to ask you something. i'm really very excited about this, i emailed abs-cbn last year and ask them to please air mirada de mujer. i'm a huge fan of the telenovela that i watched the el regresso online every night because of angelica aragon, the protagonist. anyway, i waited for the commercial in abs where they introduced the new show to watch for and it only says mirada in the title. is it really mirada de mujer? did they just changed the title just like cuando seas mia to paloma? i hope  it's really mirada de mujer so that i would record it. because the tapes of mirada de mujer I in the yahoogroups are now passed on to the members who wants a copy, and if this is true, i guess i won't be needing the copies there anymore. i hope you could answer soon. i'm really excited. Thanks and God bless you always!*
> 
> *Besos, *
> *Mais*



You won't be needing the tapes anymore! You were probably as ecstatic as I was when I saw Rubi. I was really in a state of disbelief. ABS-CBN already flashed the logo the other day. However, I don't know if the station will be showing MDM or MDM, el Regresso. How did you become a fan of Angelica Aragon?    How did you fall in love with MDM? 

I sent you a private message.


----------



## MaisAure

Hi there again,
I saw a new commercial again this morning and it says mirada de mujer! i'm very happy, at least we know abscbn is reading our emails, right? Well, i came across angelica in a walk in the clouds, ella es muy sympatica! Then i searched the net about her and found out at that time that she has an upcoming movie, el crimen del padre amaro, i watched it in U.P. Diliman because the movie was banned here. then i searched more about her and at that time, her official website were posting links of mdm el regresso, and i watched it from start to finish through the group. she's very extraordinary in every way and i like the way she acts! i have over a thousand pictures and stuffs about her. and there were times when a member in the group made two appointments with angelica and gave our gifts to her. so she knows that the group is existing, and i have sent my package all the way to mexico DF just to give angelica a gift, i'm so happy she received it! the member posted pictures of her receiving our gifts. Anyway, i have watched the mdm el regresso, but there were no links on mdm, and the symbol of the title is the part 1 so i'm really excited about this. i have talked to the group about it and i think i'm the one in charge now on posting the links for those who have missed the show. they said that they would watch it even if it's dubbed in tagalog. $:> Anyway, i am already a member of your group, so thanks for everything! Keep in touch kabayan!

Besos,
Mais


----------



## miyaka

hi! sure ur not tagalog?


----------



## Lancel0t

MaisAure said:
			
		

> Hi there again,
> I saw a new commercial again this morning and it says mirada de mujer! i'm very happy, at least we know abscbn is reading our emails, right? Well, i came across angelica in a walk in the clouds, ella es muy sympatica! Then i searched the net about her and found out at that time that she has an upcoming movie, el crimen del padre amaro, i watched it in U.P. Diliman because the movie was banned here. then i searched more about her and at that time, her official website were posting links of mdm el regresso, and i watched it from start to finish through the group. she's very extraordinary in every way and i like the way she acts! i have over a thousand pictures and stuffs about her. and there were times when a member in the group made two appointments with angelica and gave our gifts to her. so she knows that the group is existing, and i have sent my package all the way to mexico DF just to give angelica a gift, i'm so happy she received it! the member posted pictures of her receiving our gifts. Anyway, i have watched the mdm el regresso, but there were no links on mdm, and the symbol of the title is the part 1 so i'm really excited about this. i have talked to the group about it and i think i'm the one in charge now on posting the links for those who have missed the show. they said that they would watch it even if it's dubbed in tagalog. $:> Anyway, i am already a member of your group, so thanks for everything! Keep in touch kabayan!
> 
> Besos,
> Mais




Mukang masyado kang natutuwa sa kanya.


----------



## Fisha

can you assist with this translation?
Hindi naintindihan ang tagalong mo pero tawagin kita mamaya.


----------



## ling0127

Fisha said:
			
		

> can you assist with this translation?
> Hindi naintindihan ang tagalong mo pero tawagin kita mamaya.


 
Hi Fisha,

Hindi naintindihan ang tagalog mo. - Your tagalog was not well understood.

(The person who didn't understand tagalog wasn't specified 'tho. Well it actually depends on who said the phrase and to whom they are addressing it....eg., Hindi ko naintindihan ang tagalog mo - I didn't understand your tagalog. or in situations where a group of friends are talking and one may have spoken tagalog to someone who's trying to learn the language, a third person may say Hindi (niya) naintindihan ang tagalog mo....the 'niya' may be omitted since the group knows that the person who's trying to learn tagalog didn't understand what was said.

Pero tawagin kita mamaya. - But i will call you later. ('Call' - like in a class, when a teacher calls you to recite something/call you back to get another answer from you, or when you want to say you'll get back to her in a while since you are currently doing something and can't really talk to her at that moment.)

The person who told you this may have said, pero tatawagan kita mamaya - meaning, Your tagalog was not well understood but i will call you later -- he/she will call you to tell you why or how your tagalog wasn't well understood.

It really depends on what situation you are in. I hope this helps 'tho.


----------



## megalopagus

ling0127 said:
			
		

> hi!
> 
> here are some phrases that you can use...
> 
> magandang umaga/tanghali/hapon/araw/gabi. = good morning/noon/afternoon/day/evening.
> maganda = beautiful
> ano ang pangalan mo? (ano'ng pangalan mo?) = what is your name? (what's your name?)
> salamat. = thank you.
> walang anuman. = you're welcome.
> ikaw = you (singular)
> ako = me
> siya = she, he
> tayo = us
> sila = they
> saan ka pupunta? = where are you going?
> 
> i can actually list more tagalog phrases for you however, it would be better if you tell me what in particular you want to say...do you have Pilipino friends btw? it's really rare to find somebody interested to learn Filipino...
> 
> and i really appreciate that you find our language interesting too...


Hello!
I am so glad I stumbled across this forum! I am going to be and exchange student to the Philippines next year, and I need soooo much help with my Tagalog! Would it be all right if I asked you a few questions, okay, maybe a lot!


----------



## Lancel0t

megalopagus said:
			
		

> Hello!
> I am so glad I stumbled across this forum! I am going to be and exchange student to the Philippines next year, and I need soooo much help with my Tagalog! Would it be all right if I asked you a few questions, okay, maybe a lot!



Go Ahead.. You can ask us any quesiton and we will help you. That is the least we can do for you.


----------



## megalopagus

Okay, here are a few things I am supposed to learn:
The verbs: 
to be (I think I read somewhere that Tagalog doesnt have the verb to be, but I just wanted to make sure!)
to have
I need to learn how to conjugate verbs, and what I have seen so far, I dont really understand. Can you please help?!
It would be soooo great! 
Maraming salamat po!


----------



## Lancel0t

You are right we don't have the verb to be, we simply conjugate that verb to the verb that we are using. 

Ex. I am eating - Ako ay kumakain.
I was eating - Kumain ako.
I will be eating - Kakain ako.

It would be great if you will post a more specific question.


----------



## megalopagus

Lancel0t said:
			
		

> You are right we don't have the verb to be, we simply conjugate that verb to the verb that we are using.
> 
> Ex. I am eating - Ako ay kumakain.
> I was eating - Kumain ako.
> I will be eating - Kakain ako.
> 
> It would be great if you will post a more specific question.


 Okay, this is a lot of stuff I need to learn:

conjugated forms of (In the present tense):
to have
to go 
to speak

How to say:
please
the seasons (spring, summer, fall, winter)
interrogatives (who, what, why, where, when, which, how many/much)
prepositions (in, on, behind, under, between, near)
adjectives and adverbs (big, little; bad, good; early, late; near, far; hot, cold; easy;   difficult; old, new; old, young...)
quantities (a little, a lot; much, many; more, more than; less, less than; enough, too much; some)

I know that this is a LOT of stuff, so I don't expect you to translate all of it (unless you want to, of course!).

salamat


----------



## NTFS

megalopagus said:
			
		

> Okay, this is a lot of stuff I need to learn:
> 
> conjugated forms of (In the present tense):
> to have
> to go
> to speak
> 
> How to say:
> please
> the seasons (spring, summer, fall, winter)
> interrogatives (who, what, why, where, when, which, how many/much)
> prepositions (in, on, behind, under, between, near)
> adjectives and adverbs (big, little; bad, good; early, late; near, far; hot, cold; easy; difficult; old, new; old, young...)
> quantities (a little, a lot; much, many; more, more than; less, less than; enough, too much; some)
> 
> I know that this is a LOT of stuff, so I don't expect you to translate all of it (unless you want to, of course!).
> 
> salamat


 


ok here we go...

to have -> magkaroon
to go -> pumunta
to speak -> magsalita

conjugation will depend on the usage.
i'll just state some examples.

to have-> magkaroon
I have something to tell you. -> Mayroon akong kailangan sabihin sayo.

to go -> pumunta (rootword=punta)
Please go to the grocery and get me some flour -> Pumunta ka sa grocery at ibili mo ako ng arina.

to speak -> magsalita (rootword=salita)
Please speak louder. Magsalita ka ng malakas.

How to say:

Please -> Paki
e.g.
Please pass the rice. -> Paki abot ang kanin.

The seasons: We only have 2 season (Summer and Rainy season) (Tag-araw at Tag-ulan)
Winter -> Tag-Lamig
Summer-> Tag-Araw
Spring-> Tag-Sibol
Fall-> Tag-Lagas

interrogatives (who, what, why, where, when, which, how many/much)
Who -> Sino
What -> Ano
Why -> Bakit
Where -> Saan
When -> Kailan
Which -> Alin
How many -> Ilan
How much -> Magkano

prepositions (in, on, behind, under, between, near)
I'm not sure about this. lol

In/On -> it will depend on the usage. Please refer to www.webster.com for the usage of these prepositions in english.

Behind -> sa likuran/likod

Under -> sa ilalim/ sa ibaba

Between -> sa pagitan

Near -> malapit

adjectives and adverbs (big, little; bad, good; early, late; near, far; hot, cold; easy; difficult; old, new; old, young...)

Big -> Malaki
Little -> Kaunti
Small -> Maliit
Bad -> Masama
Good -> Mabait/ Mabuti
Early -> Maaga
Late -> Huli
Near -> Malapit
Far -> Malayo
Hot -> Mainit
Cold -> Malamig
Easy -> Madali
Difficult -> Mahirap (mahirap also means poor)
Old -> Luma
New -> Bago
Old -> Matanda
Young -> Bata

quantities (a little, a lot; much, many; more, more than; less, less than;

depends on the usage, these are just some examples)

a little -> Kaunti
a lot -> Marami
much -> depends on the usage e.g. much happier -> Mas Masaya
more -> Marami
more than -> Mas marami/ Mas higit
Less -> kaunti
less than -> mas kaunti


i hope these helps. even if i'm a filipino i'm not that familiar with my own language because usage varries.


----------



## Merlin

paolorausch said:
			
		

> Is there anyway you could post a few common phrases? I have been trying to find someone who speaks native filipino for quite a while now, it is very difficult because here very few people can speak the language, they just understand it! (Filipinos I mean).
> 
> also, according to the Filipino Constitution the Filipino Language is based off of Tagalog, no? I may be very wrong, I apologise if I am but i was under the impression it was.
> 
> I think the extend of my Filipino is Kumsta ka, ma booté (sp?), and mahal kita (sp?!). if somesone would post some of these, I think i would be grateful forever.


 
Just post any words, phrases or sentences that you would like us to translate in Tagalog. As what Lancelot said, we're not sure what kind of topics you are interested in. We're happy to help. We'll do our best. But I'll give you some.

Ako ay si (name). - Im (name)
Ako'y isang Pilipino. - I'm a Filipino
Mahilig akong mamasyal. - I like to go to places.
Gustong-gusto ko ng balut. - I realy like balut.

Take care!


----------



## megalopagus

i am currently an exchange student in the philippines and i am beginning to learn tagalog....
mabuti= good
salamat= thank you
paki=please
busog na= i am full
gutom na= i am full
ako si (your name)= i am name
maganda= beautiful
para po sa tabi= stop here
what= ano
why= bakit
where= saan
aalis na po ako= i am leaving
magandang umago/tanghali/hapon/gabi po= good morning/noon/afternoon/evening
oo= yes (informal0
opo/oho= yes formal
anong pangalan mo?= what is your name?
magkano= how much (money)

if you want to make something formal, just add po to the end!
if you need more, give me some specifics!


----------



## Lancel0t

megalopagus said:
			
		

> i am currently an exchange student in the philippines and i am beginning to learn tagalog....
> mabuti= good
> salamat= thank you
> paki=please
> busog na= i am full
> gutom na= i am full - I am hungry
> ako si (your name)= i am name
> maganda= beautiful
> para po sa tabi= stop here
> what= ano
> why= bakit
> where= saan
> aalis na po ako= i am leaving
> magandang umago/tanghali/hapon/gabi po= good morning/noon/afternoon/evening
> oo= yes (informal0
> opo/oho= yes formal * but usually connotes that you do have a high respect on person you are speaking to
> anong pangalan mo?= what is your name?
> magkano= how much (money)
> 
> if you want to make something formal, just add po to the end!
> if you need more, give me some specifics!


 
Hope this helps.


----------



## mi-paraiso

Ikaw=you
ay= is, was, depends on the "verb" itself
isang=one
panaginip= dream

Literally in English it means, "You are (like) a dream". Useful pickup line, eh?


----------



## guapocano

Or if you're married to a Filipina the most important phrase:
Ang asawa ko ay magandang!


----------



## guapocano

Seriously though, my wife is trying to teach me Tagalog but she's been gone a long time.  When is it appropriate to use "po" vs. "ho"  as in Salamat po, or Salamat ho.  I just know that po is more respectful.  Who's a po and who's a ho? No pun intended.


----------



## cyrille2188

guapocano said:
			
		

> Seriously though, my wife is trying to teach me Tagalog but she's been gone a long time. When is it appropriate to use "po" vs. "ho" as in Salamat po, or Salamat ho. I just know that po is more respectful. Who's a po and who's a ho? No pun intended.


 
On the contrary, Ho is considered more polite and respectful. Po is used for adults that you don't know, relatives above a generation (aunt, mom, NOT cousins since they are in your generation) - adults in general (teachers, etc.)

Ho, on the other hand, is for elderly people. In my part of the Philippines, no one in my age uses it anymore. They use po to any adult. However, my mom and dad still use Ho and only use it for the elderly.

By the way, I can't post links at the moment but I really would like to share this site. If you go to Google and type Tagalog and then click I'm feeling lucky. That's the site =). Best Tagalog site I have ever seen!


----------

